# Mag Drill/Drill Press Conversion



## Tmate (Sep 15, 2020)

I am in the process of building a stand for my magnetic drill that is based upon a standard 15" drill press without the head.  I am using a vintage American made base, column, and table purchased from eBay.  While the photo is a photoshop image with Grizzly components, it does show what the final product will look like.

Extensions in virtually any length are available for the 3/4" Weldon shank, giving this setup all the versatility of a standard drill press.  In addition, depending on the particular mag drill used, it can have automatic feed, reversing for tapping, and the ability to use annular cutters with or without a short extension.  You can also yank the mag drill off the stand and take it to a remote job site.  My mag drill will cut up to 2" holes with an annular cutter and 3/4" holes with a twist drill, and has the automatic feed.

I'm curious as to whether any others have an interest in this kind of setup.


----------



## lis2323 (Sep 15, 2020)

This is what I did. It was designed in mind for being a portable drill press but same design could be used for a floor mount version 

It can be used on any flat surface but is also receiver mounted. 

I thought it would be handy but truth be told I have NEVER used it. 

Way easier and quicker with a 3/4” Weldon adapter in the DP or 3/4” collet in the mill.


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2020)

Brilliant idea!

What a great way to have a dual purpose machine.

-brino


----------



## mikey (Sep 15, 2020)

Dang, two Hougen drills! And I thought my spending was ridiculous!


----------

